# tdsladap.sys sorgt für Absturz



## Jan Seifert (16. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
wenn ich bei mir die Internetverbindung trenne,
stürzt der Rechner ab, ein Bluescreen folgt
und es wird geschrieben, dass der Fehler an
der Datei *tdsladap.sys* liegt.

Kennt einer von Euch das Problem, wenn
ja, wie kann ich es beheben?

MfG smallb

ps: Win XP


----------



## wackelpudding (17. Mai 2003)

vom dateinamen her würd’ ich es mal auf den T-DSL-treiber schieben wollen.
den also am besten de- und re-installieren. hilft hoffentlich. =)


----------



## cheating_phil (17. Mai 2003)

hi das problem kenne ich nur zu gut, habe mich damit n halbes jahr gequält (lol). du brauchst einen anderen RasPPPoE treiber, den habe ich dir gleich mal upgeloaden. folgendermaßen installation: netzwerk connections öffnen, rechtsklick auf deine netzwerkkarte, eigenschaften,  install, Protocol, un den rest siehst du dann (eine .inf auswählen als treiber, egal welche von den drei).

hier sin die RASPPPoE treiber:

http://www.pharry.de/temp/RASPPPOE_096 (alle dateien des verzeichnisses downloaden.


cu, phil


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Mai 2003)

Ich habe es mal installiert, hoffe es hilft, ich danke Dir!

MfG


----------



## Goremaster (24. November 2003)

*TDSLAdap.sys*

Hallo Leute,
ab genau dasselbe problem wie Jan Seifert. Hab als Betriebssystem W2k. Mein problem is, daß der Link von Cheating phil nicht mehr funktioniert und ich nicht weiß, welchen Treiber ich von der Seite runterladen muß, bzw. wie ich ihn installiere. Soll ich den Treiber vorher installieren und dann netzwerk connection öffnen, oder wie? Oder gibt`s inzwischen vielleicht neue Erkenntnisse über die ursache? Hat der treiber denn bei Jan geholfen? Fragen über fragen..., HIIIIILLLFFFEEE!


----------



## cheating_phil (26. November 2003)

hi Goremaster,

klick jetzt mal auf den link 


Bye, phil


----------



## wackelpudding (27. November 2003)

Oder unter http://www.raspppoe.com die aktuelle Version 0.98 runterladen.


----------



## Goremaster (28. November 2003)

*ES KLAPPT!*

ES FUNKTIONIER.....ES FUNKTIONIERT
ICH DANKE EUCH!
ENDLICH WEG VON DER BESCH....T-ONLINE SOFTWARE
DSL ENDLICH LÄNGER ALS 24 STUNDEN
ICH DANKE EUCH!
GRUß
GOREMASTER

P.S.: Hab zwar ne weile gebraucht, aber wenn`s letztendlich klappt, ist man zufrieden!


----------



## wackelpudding (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Goremaster _
> *DSL ENDLICH LÄNGER ALS 24 STUNDEN*


Nicht wirklich... Die Vierundzwanzig-Stunden-Zwangs-Trennung bleibt bestehen, weil sie server-seitig passiert.


----------



## cheating_phil (29. November 2003)

er meint, dass er jetzt nicht mehr nach 24 Stunden diesen "tdsl.sys"-bluescreen bekommt und restarten muss 


 @Goremaster


----------



## alex_gun (15. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Nur bei mir erscheint der Bluescreen nach Lust und Laune: Mal wenn die 24-Trennung automatisch erfolgt, mal wenns ich selbst trenn, mal einfach so. Und mal gar nicht! Hab Vers 098 von RasPPPoE schon runtergeladen und ausprobiert, aber wenn ich die exe ausführen will, kommt ne Fehlermeldung...  Wisst ihr weiter? 

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Erpel (16. Dezember 2003)

Hast du nach der Installation neugestartet?


----------



## alex_gun (16. Dezember 2003)

Nach was für einer Installation? Ich konnte ja des Vers. 098 ned installieren...


----------



## Erpel (16. Dezember 2003)

Da ist ne Anleitung dabei, es ist nicht damit getan die Exe auszuführen.
Lies dir mal das html-Dokument für den OS durch, dann weißt du was zu tun ist.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
der Treiber ist VIEL besser.

Cfos:
http://www.cfos.de/


----------



## cheating_phil (17. Dezember 2003)

was ist an dem "besser" <g>?

edit: man ... was wirdn hier noch rausgefiltert?


----------



## manufakto (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Dieser Thread is zwar sehr alt, aber egal.

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Nun habe ich das mit dem Treiber da oben versucht. Nur wenn ich ihn installieren will kommt: "Windows kann die angegebene datei nicht finden."
Dabei kann ich sie öffnen und alles damit anstellen was ich will.
Ich habe WinXP und tDSL.

Habe schon alles versucht, aber klappen tuts leider net.

BITTE HELFT MIR !


MfG


manu


----------



## cheating_phil (20. Februar 2004)

hm wie installierst du den driver denn?
du musst das unter "rechtsklick auf netzwerkverbindungen", "rechtsklick auf die Netzwerkkarte", "Eigenschaften", "Install"->"Protocol" installieren 


Gruß, phil


----------



## manufakto (21. Februar 2004)

Danke erst einmal für deine Antwort.

Genauso mache ich das. Aber dann wenn ich die .inf ausgewählt habe, sagt er, dass er die Datei nicht finden kann. Ich glaube nämlich, dass die Datei in den Temp-Ordner geschrieben wird, von dort aber auch gleich wieder gelöscht wird...

Weiß einer von euch wie man das beheben könnte?

MfG


manu


----------



## wackelpudding (21. Februar 2004)

Hast du die ZIP-Integration von Windows&nbsp;XP aktiviert und die Dateien nicht extra entpackt?
Bei Treiberinstallationen gibt es erhebliche Probleme, wenn man direkt auf die ZIPs wie auf normale Ordner zugreifen will, was IMMER fehlschlägt.


----------



## manufakto (22. Februar 2004)

Nee, ich habe sie entpackt in einen Extra-Ordner. Ich habe WinRAR aufm PC insofern geht das gar nicht mit dem Zip-Ordner...

manu


----------



## wackelpudding (22. Februar 2004)

Dann weiß ich grad’ auch nichts mehr... Am besten gehst du die Installations-Anweisungen nochmal ganz exakt laut Readme-Datei durch.


----------



## manufakto (23. Februar 2004)

Habe ich nun noch einmal gemacht und es kommt immernoch die selbe Fehlermeldung.

Ich glaub das hängt damit zusammen, dass sich mein Temp-Ordner zu schnell leert. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit dies zu verlangsamen

MfG

manu


----------

